# Best Way to Tighten Tunnel of Too Large SpraySkirt



## Wilbert (Jun 15, 2005)

I bought a sprayskirt a while back, not knowing much about kayaking, still don't, and bought one that is a size or two too large on top. Are there any tricks that I can do to tighten this up decently, so when I am done kayaking I don't need to drain my boat for a couple of minutes each day. But in a couple of years as I get fatter, I would like to revert it back to the original size.

Thanks for any info,
Wil


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

King Soopers used to have a child safety strap on their carts. It bascially a belt with a buckle like a camel back waist belt. I "borrowed" one indenfinetly and used it for my first skirt that was too big. They have changed the belt to a two piece system now. You could make something like this with some webbing and a plastic buckle. A Army Navy store or REI should have the stuff you need. It will keep the skirt up some water as well out.


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Remember the Triple Whopper?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

D*CT T*P*

...would you like to buy a vowel or solve the puzzle?


----------



## Wilbert (Jun 15, 2005)

*No Vowels Needed*

Well I was hoping for more of a flexible solution, meaning that when I take a breath, the tunnel will expand and recover back to it's original shape when I have exhaled. I tried using the webbing idea, but I had to set it at too loose of a setting (so I could breathe normally), so water kept coming in. The duct tape (Pat, I would like to solve the puzzle) idea might be a little better, as the tape will somewhat flex, but probably not enough. I was wondering if anyone has done some temporary stiching, etc?

Thanks again,
Wil


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

I would go the other way with this. Buy one that fits now, and it will expand and stretch out with your anticipated growth. I've put on a few lbs the last few years, and my skirt seems to adjust to my larger girth.


----------



## mandyk (Aug 18, 2004)

*Making your spray skirt tunnel smaller - or larger...*

The first spray skirt I owned was too big for me (the yard sale special). Using sharp scissors, I made a clean, V-shaped cut in the back of the tunnel, over most of its length. Then I used neoprene cement (the black goo which you allow to touch dry before mating the surfaces) to glue the cut edges together. Then I sealed the seam with aquaseal (the stuff that dries clear). It worked fine until I got a new boat with a different sized cockpit and needed a new skirt anyway. My current skirt is now getting a bit old and slack, so I think I may repeat the process with it.

You can also insert a piece of neoprene the same way to make the tunnel larger, so save the piece you cut out, in case the tripple whoppers get the better of you.

Good luck, stay dry.
Mandy


----------



## alan (Jul 11, 2004)

I had the same problem with a skirt I got at a silent auction that was so cheep I forgot to check the tunnel size. I did like mandy, except I sowed it up with super thick thread first, and then aquasealed it. 
I didn't like duct taping it, b/c it did make it hard to take a deep breath. I used the skirt a lot for about three years, until the back seam (factory) split open, probably b/c I had it too tight.
good luck.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Use a dry top with a double tunnel. If your skirt is in the right place between the tunnel you shouldn't get leakage. I use an IR top and it sinches so nicely around my skirt tunnel that I don't get any water in even though my skirt is WAY too big.


----------



## mescalimick (Oct 15, 2003)

Enough of this babble.

No, there's nothing you can do to seal this up adequately. Happy and dry is just a credit card swipe away.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Donut! Eat lots of donuts and it will fit just fine. :lol:


----------



## steambabe (Jun 19, 2005)

Take a tip from squirtboaters and try a bicycle inner tube around your waist. 8)


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Sell it on Ebay, yo, and buy a new one.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

what about a bungee??


----------

